# haemorrhagic cysts in Ovaries



## savanna (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello

Yesterday my doctor informed me that I have haemorrhagic cysts IN both of my ovaries. This was a result of an ultrasound having failed to fall pregnant for 12 months. He mentioned that it could indicate endometriosis. I now have to wait 6 weeks for an appoitment with a fertility specialist  - please if anyone can provide infromation on these, how they are caused, risks and effect on fertility I would be very grateful. He said that I may have to have a laparoscopy to remove these - would anyone advise me on whether paying privately to have this done quicker will be a benefit? Very worried.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Savanna  

I'm not sure what haemorrhagic cysts are.  They could be the same as endomenomas which can also show up on an ultrasound scan and are quite common in endo sufferers.  You might want to post a question on ask a nurse to see if they are the same thing.

I'm sorry I cant be more helpful but please try not to worry.  A lot of the girls on here have cysts and still successfully conceive.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry, meant to say endometrioma


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya savanna

welcome to fertility friends

Lovely to meet you

So sorry that ur having problems with ttc

I have endometriosis, but have never heard of these type of cysts.

i have heard of dermoid cysts and endometriomas as becca has said.

I cant say that seeing someone private to get the laparoscopy may help or not, if you have private medical insurance and ur covered then go for it. 

Some areas dont have long waiting lists

If theres anything else you want to ask feel free to ask away

best wishes

Emilyxx


----------

